# تعرف على طفايات الحريق ؟؟؟



## جمعة محمد سلامة (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*تعرف على طفايات الحريق ؟؟؟*
تقديم : م / جمعة محمد سلامة
*مدير مكتب السلامة ( المنظمة الليبية للسلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة )*





طفاية الحريق ( Fire extinguisher ) أسطوانة معدنية مملوءة بالماء أو المواد الكيميائية تستخدم لإخماد الحرائق ، وهذه المطفأة يمكن حملها ومن السهل تشغيلها ، وتستخدم بصورة رئيسية في إطفاء الحرائق الصغيرة قبل أن تنتشر ألسنة اللهب .
هناك العديد من أجهزة إطفاء الحرائق ؛ ويتوقف النوع الذي يستخدم على درجة الحريق المراد إخماده ، ويقسم خبراء مكافحة الحرائق النيران إلى أربع فئات أ ، ب ، ج ، د ... معتمدين في ذلك على المادة المشتعلة .
وتشمل الفئة ( أ ) المواد العادية القابلة للاحتراق مثل الأقمشة والأوراق والمطاط أو الخشب ، وتشتمل الفئة ( ب ) على الغازات القابلة للالتهاب أو السوائل القابلة للاشتعال مثل زيوت الطعام أو الدهون أو البترول ، ويندرج تحت الفئة ( ج ) كل من المحركات أو المفاتيح الكهربائية أو أية أدوات كهربائية أخرى يسري فيه تيار كهربائي ، أما الفئة ( د ) فتضم المعادن القابلة للاحتراق مثل رقائق المغنسيوم ، وتوضع علامة على معظم أجهزة إطفاء الحرائق توضح الفئة أو الفئات التي يمكن استخدامها فيها .
ومطافئ الحريق أنواع لكل منها استخدام بحسب نوع الحريق أهمها ما يلي :


أولاً : طفاية حريق بالماء ( Water ) :
هي عبارة عن اسطوانة معبأه بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل , تستخدم في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( A ) وهي المواد الصلبة كربونية الأصل مثل الأخشاب والأوراق والأقمشة والبلاستيك وغيرها ، وذلك لتوفر خاصية التبريد في الماء ولسهولة تسرب الماء داخل مسام هذه المواد .
أنواع مطفأة الماء من حيث غاز الضغط :
1. طفايات الماء بضغط غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون المضغوط داخل اسطوانة صغيرة .
2. طفايات الماء المحفوظ مع ضغط الهواء العادي .
3. طفايات الماء المحفوظ مع ضغط غاز النيتوجين . 
ملاحظة هامة :
o لا تستخدم مطفأة الماء في إطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .
o لا تستخدم مطفأة الماء في إطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم .

ثانياً : طفاية حريق بثاني أكسيد الكربون ( Co2 - Carbon dioxide ) :
هي عبارة عن اسطوانة من الصلب ثقيلة الوزن وتصدر صوتاً قوياً عند استخدامها معبأه بغاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون تحت ضغط عالي ليصبح غاز سائل , ينطلق الغاز Co2 بدرجة حرارة ( 76 تحت الصفر ) ويعمل على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة , تستخدم مطفأة Co2 في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( B ) وهي مواد بترولية سريعة الاشتعال مثل البانزين والجازولين والدهانات وجميع الزيوت البترولية , كما تستخدم مطفأة Co2 في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( C ) وهي الحرائق الكهربائية مثل الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية .
ملاحظة هامة :
o لاتستخدم مطفأة Co2 في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( A ) وخاصةً الورق والأقمشة وذلك لكونه يزيد في تطايرها .

ثالثاً : طفاية حريق بالبودرة الجافة ( Dry Powder ) :
هي عبارة عن اسطوانة معبأه بالبودرة الكيميائية الجافة وهي الأكثر إستخداماً لكونها تلائم جميع أنواع الحرائق ( A,B,C,D,E,F ) ؛ حيث تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة عن الأكسجين ومن ثم إخماد الحريق .
أنواع مطفأة البودرة الكميائية الجافة من حيث غاز الضغط :
1. طفايات تعمل بضغط غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المحفوظ في إسطوانة ضغط صغيرة لدفع المسحوق للخارج .
2. طفايات تعمل بضغط غاز النيتروجين المضغوط في الاسطوانة مع المسحوق لدفعه للخارج .
أنواع مطفأة البودرة الكيميائية الجافة من حيث التركيب الكيميائي للمسحوق وهي على أنواع أهمها :
1. المسحوق الذي يغلب على تراكيبه مادة بيكربونات الصوديوم .
2. المسحوق الذي يغلب على تراكيبه مادة بيكربونات البوتاسيوم .
3. المسحوق المتعدد الأعراض . المتوفر والأكثر إستخداماً 
ملاحظة :
o يوجد أنواع من المساحيق مخصصة لنوع معين من حرائق المعادن ولا تستعمل إلا في الحالات الخاصة فقط .

رابعاً : طفاية حريق بالرغوة ( Foam ) :
هي عبارة عن اسطوانة معبأه بمواد عضوية تنتج رغوه بخلطها بالماء والهواء ودفعها بواسطة غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون المضغوط داخل اسطوانة صغيرة , لتعطي السائل الرغوي كمادة لإطفاء الحريق وهي تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لأحتوائها على الماء .
ملاحظة هامة :
o لا تستخدم مطفأة الرغوه في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( C ) وهي حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي وذلك لأحتوائها على الماء .

خامساً : طفاية حريق ( بالهالون BCF 1211 ) :
ملاحظة هامة :
o لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخره الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصه في الأماكن المغلقة , والهالون هي أبخرة السوائل المخمدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . 

سادساً : طفاية حريق بالبودرة الرطبة ( Wet Chemical ) : 
هي عبارة عن اسطوانة معبأه بمواد عضوية كيميائية تنتج الرغوه بواسطة التفاعل الكيميائي ودفع الرغوه بواسطة الضغط الناتج عن التفاعل ؛ يفضل استخدم مطفأه البودرة الرطبة في إطفاء الحرائق من نوع ( F ) وهي حرائق ناتجة من زيوت الطهي النباتية أو الشحوم والدهون الحيوانية .
ملاحظة هامة :
o لا تستخدم مطفأة البودرة الرطبة في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( C ) وهي حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .
o لا تستخدم مطفأة البودرة الرطبة في إطفاء حرائق من نوع ( E ) وهي الأجهزة الإلكترونية .

ملاحظات هامة : 
o طفاية الهالون 1211 ( BCF ) ممنوعة دولياً , ولا يسمح باستخدام هذا النوع , لأن الأبخرة الناتجة منها توثر على طبقة الأوزون . 
o طفايات الماء تصنع من الكروم في أمريكا , وأغلب الدول تصنعها من الحديد ولونها أحمر وتطلى من الداخل بمادة الإبوكس ( Epoxy ) لكي لا تصدى . 
o طفايات البودرة الجافة لا يفضل استخدامها في الأجهزة الكهربائية الحساسة مثل أجهزة الكمبيوتر والأجهزة الدقيقة لأن جزيئات البودرة قد تتسبب في تلف هذه الأجهزة . 
o يجب فحص ضغط الطفايات شهرياً . 
o لا تطفئ حريق الزيوت بالماء . 

الأسباب الرئيسية لوقوع الحريق :
• الجهل وعدم الإلمام بالمخاطر التي قد تقع في مقر العمل . 
• إهمال العاملين لوسائل السلامة . 
• عدم المبالاة لنظم وقواعد السلامة . 
• عدم استخدام الأدوات والمعدات المناسبة لطبيعة العمل .
• التجهيز الخاطئ لمكان العمل .
• التحايل على شركات التأمين .
• الإرهاب والتخريب .

كيف نحقق الوقاية من الحريق :
• تركيب أجهزة الإنذار المبكر من الحريق .
• توفير طفاية الحريق اليدوية .
• النظافة والترتيب عاملان أساسيان في الوقاية .
• التهوية الجيده أحد أهم عوامل الوقاية .
• عدم تحميل الأسلاك الكهربائية فوق طاقتها .
• فصل التيار الكهربائي عن الأجهزة بعد استعمالها .
• الاهتمام بصيانة الأجهزة وتوصيلات الكهربائية .
• التدريب على استخدام طفايات الحريق وعمليات الإخلاء .
• إبعاد مصادر اللهب عن المواد القابلة للاشتعال .
• نقل مخلفات العمل إلى الأماكن المخصصة لها .

أتمنى السلامة للجميع ...

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي جمعة
موضوع هام ومميز


----------



## engineer (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
تم حذف وسائل الاتصال من المشاركة الاصلية للموضوع
المدير العام


----------

